

Ask HN: Where do you get your daily laughter quota? - sravfeyn

<i>Laughter is an instant vacation</i> -- Milton Berle.<p>Whether you are aiming for stars or moon or just other side of earth - you will do hard work to get it. The journey, however passionate and committed you are, will have its ups and downs. Everyone might have a different way of relaxing at the end of the day. I listen to music - but I would love to laugh out to relax. I feel it&#x27;s one of the more common ways anyone can relax by. I am trying to find books, comics and other things that make me laugh. (Avoiding online videos)<p>I am curious about HN - where do you get your laugher quota everyday?
======
localfugue
> where do you get your laugher quota everyday?

Honestly, if you have to ask that question, then I'd say you're doing it
wrong. Why do you need a _quota_ for something as natural as laughter? That's
like saying you are not human or you don't identify yourself as human and see
yourself as a drone.

RELAX! Let yourself go and let your brain run free. You may find yourself
truly surprised at how your brain comes up with weird and funny things. Or,
you can find humour talking to your colleagues in the course of work during
the day. If not, of course, there are other channels if you're _really_
looking for dedicated humour topics (others have said that already, I'm not
adding more to it. I just enjoy reading Calvin & Hobbes from my daily
newspaper) :-)

------
brickcap
Great quote :)

For me sometimes it's the books and some times tv shows. But the idea should
be to build a capacity of looking at things from a different/funny
perspective. Which means developing the skill of taking an existing mundane
scenario and finding something to laugh about in it and not just relying on
external stimulus to do that for you.

For book recommendations gutenberg has a nice collection of humour classics
([http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Humor_%28Bookshelf%29](http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Humor_%28Bookshelf%29))
any book by pg wodehouse and three men in a boat comes with a (personal)
guarantee.

------
wturner
I've recently been listening to this BBC show called "The Infinite Monkey
Cage" hosted by a physicist and a comedian.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b011j7vc#auto](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b011j7vc#auto)

------
passenger
[http://www.thecodinglove.com](http://www.thecodinglove.com)

Cracks me up always

------
wanghq
[http://iamdevloper.com](http://iamdevloper.com)

------
wallflower
We have an important Slack channel. #gifs

------
sitkack
The onion, cracked, mcsweeneys, imgur.

------
icpmacdo
Podcasts and friends

------
galaxysurf
Here

